# Sarah Burke Rip ( Freestyle-Skifahrerin )



## Erlkönig (20 Jan. 2012)

Risiko Skisport: Sarah Burkes harmloser Sturz endet tödlich - Nachrichten Sport - Wintersport - WELT ONLINE


----------



## grischa42 (28 Jan. 2012)

rs ist schade, dass eine so efolgreibe sportlerin so früh sterben musste.


----------

